# How Easy Is The Guitar



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

I am starting my mid life crisis now I have reached 40 and wondered how easy it would be to learn the guitar. I dont want to be Eric Clapton, but I would like to eventually hold a tune.

Perhaps this or anything from the movie Black Snake Moans (samual L Jackson)


----------



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

opps sorry. Double post some how. Perhaps a kind mod would delete just one of the threads please


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

Its a bit like watchmaking.......you need a lot of patience and lots and lots of practice but worth it in the end :thumbup:

Good luck.........


----------



## MattTheBass (Nov 25, 2011)

I don't want to put a damper on your enthusiasm, but to play like the guy in the video is going to take a few years of practice. So I'd start with a less demanding target! First you're going to need to learn a few open chords, get your left hand used to the strange contortions (certainly it'll feel like that to start with) and in a few weeks you can be strumming along to wonderwall (or anything else that takes your fancy). I'd recommend getting some lessons if you want go down the classical playing route, I taught myself when I was 12 and have so many bad fingering habits (phnarr phnarr) that I struggle with this style.

Go for it, but be realistic in your expectations to start with!


----------



## mrT0M (Dec 30, 2011)

I have been playing a few years and am OK, I will never be great but i'm happy with OK because although I practice lots i'm not obsessed or particulary structured in my learning approach.

Few tips:


Dont think you can buy ability with a expensive guitar, buy a good 'starter' acoustic, you can always upgrade at a later date. Reccomend a Yamaha for a beginner, I started with a Yamaha 310 - think they still make it.

Consider a few lessons to start with, learning how to hold and sit properly is a big part as well as learning how to finger the major chords properly will help when you move on.

I struggled with rhythm, and still do to some degree. It's a hard thing to be taught and is based so much on feel, start slow and speed up as you get better - tempting to go too fast too quickly.

Make sure you lean songs you like - it's not very rewarding to go to the time and trouble of songs you hate. Even now I play songs I lean't as a beginner e.g. WIsh you were here. If you do have lessons insist they only gives you songs you like, of course they also have to be in your ability range so you can't be too picky!


Any questions please as as my knowledge of watches is limited but it's good to give something back about something I know a little about.


----------



## jpjsavage (Jul 9, 2011)

I work in the music education and, like every instrument, you can get to a certain level. But the guitar is a great instrument and more easily accessible than many others.


----------



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

Thanks to all for the advice and my I apologise for my late thank you's. Work seems to be taking up more of my time. I am off today, so when my new phone arrives h34r: , I will be scooting into town an see about lessons at my local music shop.

Andy


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

I work as a professional Musician and have done for many years. I agree with what everyone has said here, although I have something a little extra to say.

The most important thing to think about is conceptual. When we learn and then when we play, I believe that what we are doing is learning to understand Music, not instruments. So learning to play an instrument can be totally mechanical (which anyone with a certain amount of memory and co-ordination can do) or it can be Musical, which means that it goes much deeper.

Learning to communicate with Music is pretty deep. Even some people with high levels of technique can fail to "talk" when they play Music, and it sounds like they're just playing notes.

When people ask me what I do and I say I'm a Musician, the next question is usually "what do you play?". And because I don't want to say anything pretentious to them, I usually tell them the type of instruments I play, rather than saying what I want to say, which is "I play Music".

I believe that once you understand Music, then you can play most instruments to a greater of lesser extent, limited only by technique.

Try this, it's a fun, pretentious, laugh a minute read, with a pseudo hippy far out story, but it contains some REALLY important ideas about Music that few people get a chance to learn at Music school or with a teacher.

http://www.themusicl...om/thebook.html


----------



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

Thanks Merlin. I have seen you on youtube and you look to love your music. HAve you updated your site yet? . BTW, it's LIP day today B)


----------



## jpjsavage (Jul 9, 2011)

That's great advice from Merlin. My company does consultancy for some major music tech firms, so if you ever need any equipment do get in touch.

We can trade in Roland, Boss, Edirol and Cakewalk products and offer very competitive rates


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

retro72 said:


> I am starting my mid life crisis now I have reached 40 and wondered how easy it would be to learn the guitar. I dont want to be Eric Clapton, but I would like to eventually hold a tune.


'Mid-life crisis' I would suggest is the wrong time to embark on this. I went through it in my teens and I was totally immersed in it (typical teen). Unsurpisingly, I picked it up well. I was so obsessed and hard up, I tried to make myself an electric guitar - unsuccessfully. So I continued with the accoustic into mid-life. I'd always cherished the ambition to go electric, so when mid-life came around, and as soon as I could afford it, I bought myself some nice gear.

You know what? I found I couldn't adapt my playing after so many years with the accoustic. I tried a solid (too heavy and thin), then a semi-accoustic (better, but still a bit too thin). So, I went back to a new Chinese made accoustic with an amazing tone, and I've sold off all the electric gear.

Besides, it just took up far too much house room - and I no longer have to worry about upsetting the neighbours!


----------



## MattTheBass (Nov 25, 2011)

MerlinShepherd said:


> Try this, it's a fun, pretentious, laugh a minute read, with a pseudo hippy far out story, but it contains some REALLY important ideas about Music that few people get a chance to learn at Music school or with a teacher.
> 
> http://www.themusicl...om/thebook.html


I second the recommendation on this book, a classic read for any musician (although it obviously comes from a bass players perspective, of which the author is quite incredible).


----------



## zoki (Jan 9, 2012)

i would strongly recommend this

http://www.berkleepress.com/catalog/product?product_id=11250

i went through a few teachers and finaly got one that suited me

with him we went from basic and from rock-neil young over to blues ended up with jazz and clasicall

so after the completion of this i can say if you have time and will start with some cheap yamaha classical guitar and start leraning notation and classical repertoir

with this you will be able to play anything later

if you want to strumm just few chords then its another thing all together

but keep practicing

i used to practice half an hour every day before work in the morning and half when i came back and within a year i could play basic Bach pieces

and trust me i am no talent for it at all 

stick with it it will pay off and dont give in into any form of discourgement

good luck


----------



## revilo (Jun 5, 2008)

Cant add any more to the advice already received expect practice, practice, practice. A lot of time needs to be invested to get to any reasonable standard. These are words I completely ignored myself with the result that I play very poorly. Having said that got this for my 40th:


----------



## zoki (Jan 9, 2012)

thats what i call guitar

i have this one


----------



## revilo (Jun 5, 2008)

Nice looking guitar - what is it?


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

Get yourself one of these...










I have two (damn) and they are both for sale for Â£850 each. One is from 1981 and the other (the one pictured) is from 1979. This one (SA100) has the older style G****n style "mickey mouse ears", and the other (AS100) has the more characteristic original Ibanez pointed ears. And the older one has the Super70 humbuckers and the newer one has the slightly gentler Super58s. Also retro fitted in the AS100 is a switch to put the bridge pickup out of phase, or single coil. It's a great option.

Shall I also put this in the FS forum....yes, I think so.


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

I've been a professional/semi-professional musician for over 40 years - guitar, mandolin, tenor guitar, keyboards, bass, Appalachian dulcimer... and a few other things. I've done quite a bit of teaching - not so much recently - and play a variety of music ranging from folk and blues to jazz, 1920s stuff, ragtime and anything that catches my ear! Here's a sample:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I plonked a few chords (skiffle and R 'n R ) and thought I was pretty good, taught myself but realised the guys who learned to sight read were the ones who had the right idea. A few lessons will go well,learn the correct techniques and some sight reading will stand you in good stead, but DON't go down the road of *not* being able to busk a few chords in any key.

I worked with a top keyboards guy for a while, classically trained, put music of any kind down in front of him - - fantastico!. This guy could play George Shearing note for note off the dots, but couldn't handle a few chords for a singer "off the floor" 'cos there was no music ! :taz:

Once folks know you play, they will expect you to do so and it's useful to be able to throw a few chords together to go along with the inevitable " Do you know your fies are open?" - "NO, but if you hum it I can play it!"

By NOT learning correctly in the first place, I had to "unlearn" the bad habits I had picked up by myself, and that's the same in any sort of project. Merlin's advice on feeling the music is superb, and applies to listening as well as playing. I tell my dance class folks to *feel* the music, I'd rather see them dancing something slightly off time with feeling, than dancing 100% correctly in technique, but bland and uninteresting! :thumbup:


----------



## Odhran (May 3, 2012)

Been threatening to learn the guitar for months now. First step is to go and buy one I think


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

Odhran said:


> Been threatening to learn the guitar for months now. First step is to go and buy one I think


No need to buy one - next time your out with your mates - ask them

Anyone got a guitar in the loft that I can have you'll get a couple of offers at least

Gave to same advice to a guy at work - he got his that way

PS - It's now in his loft - the tradition keeps being passed on!!! :yes:


----------



## Odhran (May 3, 2012)

sparky the cat said:


> Odhran said:
> 
> 
> > Been threatening to learn the guitar for months now. First step is to go and buy one I think
> ...


Great idea mate I must try that idea out


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

Odhran said:


> Great idea mate I must try that idea out


Seriously though, do you want a guitar that's been in the loft? It'll probably be an absolute piece of Chinese carp. If someone puts a Music instrument in the loft it's probably going to get warped and crack, and if it didn't have have action as high as the Clifton Suspension Bridge before it went upstairs, then it probably will now.

Do yourself a favour and get an instrument, not a plank. You'll be helping yourself enormously as planks are that. Planks. Sound rubbish and hurt when you play them.

If you want a decent electric or a decent semi-acoustic, then speak to someone who plays (me for example). You wouldn't buy a watch that had been sitting in the toolbox under the sink since April 2001 and expect it to work, or be good enough to care about, would you?


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Merlin again giveth good advice - - a good instrument by itself won't turn you into a guitar virtuoso, but it will make the job so much easier, buy, steal (not really) or borrow the best instrument you can get your hands on to give yourself the best chance to learn.

In my day, we had a choice of nearly all good guitars, this was before "cheap as chips Chinese carp" came about - Hofner, Gibson, Epiphone, Gretsch, Fender - - all good stuff and now very expensive, although none of them wre that cheap even then (in the 50's), and the same in accoustics and semi-accoustics, Martin and others. ISTR my old SG 330 Gibson cost me around that in pounds, Â£330, but you could hardly buy the case for one for that now.

As a musician, singer and dancer, I have always gone for "Professional" tools to do the job - Dance Shoes for example, just the same, they won't *make* you dance better, but they will *let *you dance to the best of your ability - - thank about that as a statement - - it kind of sums it all up.

:weed:


----------



## Newbear (Jul 26, 2011)

Whatever guitar you buy a crucial thing is to have it "set up" properly - ask them in a music shop about this. It may cost a few quid but it is well worth it.

"Setting up" is a series of adjustments that ensure that the action is playable, the neck is in alignment and the intonation is correct (making the guitar in tune the whole way up the neck).

As stated before, this won't make you a great player but it will make all the difference to whether the guitar is playable and therefore how well you are able to learn and practice.


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

This is mine, ( Raimundo 138),I started playing about 5 years ago, went to lessons with a good teacher.

I found the hardest thing was learning to read music, it is much easier to read tabs.

But whichever way you go, just enjoy yourself.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

watching someone like this puts me off even bothering to try and learn


----------

